# Toro GTS lawnmower carb needle and seat



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

Model 20584 no gas in bowl seems gas will not flow past needle. Float does bind up. Take float off gas flows out OK. Do these carbs have a replacable seat like a Tech? I see a black colored seat in the carb body does it pull out? The rebuild kit from Toro does not mention a seat just the needle included. I used Wal Mart carb cleaner on foan air filter expanded it grew  20 % did the seat expand I wonder too? Never use that carb cleaner in blue can again.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Your unit piqued my interest..2 cycle with float/bowl....one parts lookup database I searched has a Toro 20584 as being made in years '84-'89, first digit of ser/no indicating which of these years it was made. Engine made by Suzuki, big muffler, big air box, must run quiet. Looks like one of these old quality Toro's that, properly maintained, you could put in your will.
The carb breakout does not show an inlet needle seat, inlet needle has spring on it.
good luck.
thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Post your serial number as mower may have a different carburetor from year to year, and I will be able to tell what type of set up this carburetor used. If the float is sticking you may just need to replace the float as it's usually not part of a rebuild kit.

The carburetor cleaner from Wally world if fine. It does not matter which brand of cleaner you use, if you spray it on a foam air filter it will destroy it! It won't hurt the components inside the carburetor.


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Toro carb float stuck*

The sn is 7001366 and the Toro rebuild kit is pn 12-6379 but no seat included. When I put the pin in the float hangs stiff and the needle stays shut so gas will not come into bowl. The needle spring clip location does not seem to matter. I thought the seat expanded and pushed the needle up higher causing the float to hang stiff. I tried pushing the seat down further but it appers bottomed out in the hole.The float looks OK.Maybe I will try it without the spring clip installed.Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Parting shot....two reasons I've found for float hanging up,particularly if moisture had sat in the carb for any length of time. The float hinge pin can become corroded or the posts it slides through. and I've had needle float pins with corrosion as well as the barrel the float pin rides in. I chuck the hinge pin in a drill and shine it with 0000 steel wool. For the barrell of seat I chuck a Q-Tip in drill, soak it with spray carb cleaner and clean it out, in extreme cases I've wrapped a few strands of 0000 steel wool aroung the Q-Tip and cleaned up the barrel. Needle float pin can be cleaned by lightly scraping corrosion off and shine it up with steel wool.
maybe this will help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Need to figure out why the float is sticking. 

Try installing it without the float needle and see if it moves freely, if it does then there may be some build up in the seat area that may need cleaning. If it sticks without the float needle then work on the float pin like glenjudy described in her post.

Your unit does not show to have a replaceable seat.


----------



## JerryinWI (Oct 25, 2007)

My guess is that the carb is varnished up. Soak the carb in carb cleaner. You should be able to look up the parts on the Toro website. Or stop in to a servicing Toro dealer...not Home Depot.

That same series motor was used in the single stage snow throwers of the same time. Best motor going. Suzuki stopped production when they reached a certain number of castings. They control their product, unlike others who let the OEMs control them.


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*I fixed it*

I tried all above before but finnally got a brain. I cut the molded tab that controls how far down the plastic float drops. I cut it to half the original length got distorted from old age ( 20 ) or the carb cleaner I used. It looked OK but since I did not have a float said what the heck nothing to loose. Thanks for all the help guys Happy rebuilding.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Plastic floats can distort over a period of time, especially if exposed to moisture.

Glad you got it going. :woohoo:


----------

